# FS: Core 2 Duo E6300 & E6400



## MasterEVC

Rather then bump an old thread heres a new one with an addition. The E6300 I am selling for a friend from work, and the E6400 is mine that I am selling

E6300

Used for about a month
Heres what it says on the CPU:

6300 SL9SA MALAY
1.86GHZ/2M/1066/06
L629B066

$90 shipped

============================================

E6400 ~~~~SOLD to [-OMEGA-]~~~~

Barely used, maybe a week or two at most. 
Heres what it says on the chip:

6400 SL9T9 MALAY
2.13GHZ/2M/1066/06
D651A149

$125 shipped

And before someone asks, yes they _do_ work


----------



## evanscnce

yhpm


----------



## Maddhatter

thats tempting...heatsink included?


----------



## Geoff

I am extremely interested.  I'm selling my laptop on eBay now, so I will be needing a CPU for my next build.  I was going to get an E4300 to hold me over, but the E6400 looks tempting!

So the E6400 wasnt used for that long, and there isnt anything wrong with it, correct?  And is the HSF included?  Im getting an aftermarket one, but it's goof to have a spare


----------



## MasterEVC

Yes they both have their original heatsink. I should have mentioned they are both retail and the box they came in.

[-0MEGA-], nothing is wrong with the E6400, works great! and barely used


----------



## Geoff

Will you take $120 shipped for the E6400?  If so, then I will get it


----------



## ducis

MasterEVC said:


> Rather then bump an old thread heres a new one with an addition. The E6300 I am selling for a friend from work, and the E6400 is mine that I am selling
> 
> E6300
> 
> Used for about a month
> Heres what it says on the CPU:
> 
> 6300 SL9SA MALAY
> 1.86GHZ/2M/1066/06
> L629B066
> 
> $100 shipped
> 
> ============================================
> 
> E6400
> 
> Barely used, maybe a week or two at most.
> Heres what it says on the chip:
> 
> 6400 SL9T9 MALAY
> 2.13GHZ/2M/1066/06
> D651A149
> 
> $125 shipped
> 
> And before someone asks, yes they _do_ work


would you ship to Canada


----------



## Geoff

firsttimebuilder said:


> would you ship to Canada


Hey, I got dibs on the E6400


----------



## MasterEVC

[-0MEGA-];673499 said:
			
		

> Will you take $120 shipped for the E6400?  If so, then I will get it



Sure that works for me! PM me and we will exchange info


----------



## Geoff

You have a PM


----------



## MasterEVC

CPU sent today, post when you get it please!


----------



## eric92park

aww sold? too bad


----------



## MasterEVC

eric92park said:


> aww sold? too bad


E6300 is still up for grabs


----------



## Geoff

Got the E6400 a couple days ago, I love it, thanks again!


----------



## MasterEVC

[-0MEGA-];681063 said:
			
		

> Got the E6400 a couple days ago, I love it, thanks again!


Cool beans, I see you got it OC'ed pretty good too. I wish my board would let me do more then a 1300fsb so I could go higher


----------



## Geoff

MasterEVC said:


> Cool beans, I see you got it OC'ed pretty good too. I wish my board would let me do more then a 1300fsb so I could go higher


Yes it's a great overclocker.  I actually lowered the multiplier so i'm running around 1900Mhz bus.


----------



## maroon1

[-0MEGA-];681063 said:
			
		

> Got the E6400 a couple days ago, I love it, thanks again!



I think you should have got the E6420 since it cost the same but has more cache


----------



## PohTayToez

maroon1 said:


> I think you should have got the E6420 since it cost the same but has more cache





MasterEVC said:


> E6400 ~~~~SOLD to [-OMEGA-]~~~~
> 
> 
> $125 shipped



Try and keep up.


----------



## Geoff

maroon1 said:


> I think you should have got the E6420 since it cost the same but has more cache


It costs the same on newegg, but I bought it for $122 shipped (yes $122), which is cheaper then the E6420.

And this is just holding my over until July 22nd when the Q6600 comes down to around $250.


----------



## MasterEVC

Updated price on the E6300. *BUMP*

Omega, I didnt know you could lower the multiplier.. you think I could on my board too? I want to get a better board eventually and a better PSU (this one is barely cutting it)


----------



## Geoff

Yup, you can lower the multiplier, but only by two I believe (at least only on the E6400).  So I could set it to 6x, 7x, or 8x (stock).


----------



## MasterEVC

*BUMP*

E6300 still for sale


----------

